# Sentra Gas Mileage



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

I have been getting about 20 mpg on my 1992 sentra is there ways to improve my gas mileage. I am getting new spark plugs will that help, if not what will help the most in improving my gas mileage?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

o2 sensor replaced.


----------



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

How much do new o2 sensors cost?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

no more than $70


----------



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

How much MPG should I be getting for a stock 1992 Sentra SE?


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

You could change that Paper Factory air filter with a wire K&N filter.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

you're supposed to be getting somewhere around 30mpg, at least on the highway


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

I think this post has been done before, but i did a JDM swap and i have seen my mileage drop, i am now getting 22 all around. A little highway and city. I also run 17's, so that might add to the poor mileage.


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*Mileage for '92 GA16DE w/auto*

I've maintained my car religiously (straight stock), and here's the mileage I get (running my air conditioner 10-11 months a year, since I live in Texas):

Around town (commuting): 17-19 mpg.

On the highway (60-80 mph on cruise control): 32-37 mpg.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

I have a 91' GXE Sentra that is an auto. I have a Tenzo R drag cone shaped filter and Accel spark plug wires. That maybe improved my mileage by about 2 miles a gallon on the freeway, but not difference in the city. I get about:

20 MPG City

31 MPG Freeway


And i got 154,000 miles


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

If you have a single wire Oxygen Sensor NTK has a replacement on their website currently for $23.85.
 1992 Sentra 1.6L GA16DE NTK/NGK Parts

I believe NTK is an OE part on some model/year Sentra's.  Either way, I'd only buy Bosch or NTK as they are the largest manufactures of O2 Sensors with the know quality behind their products. The 3 wire NTK model is $59. It's better to pay a little more up front to avoid the possibility of replacing a less expensive or poorer quality part in a few months time.


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

My 1993 SE-R gets 26 city... if I go on the freeway for 1/2 of it it's about 30-32... It has the original motor w/165k mi.... and I deliver pizzas...


----------



## roknrich (Oct 15, 2003)

My 1992 Sentra XE (with 103K miles) gets 35 to 38 mpg on the open road, with the A/C on. Stop-and-go driving, however, is a different story!


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

Gump said:


> * I also run 17's, so that might add to the poor mileage. *


Well, yeah. 

Check out how much those huge wheels & tires weigh. (shipping weight will be a bit over, but a good clue)

As Mr. Kojima says, 1 pound of rotating mass equals 10 pounds of static mass added to the car.

if your 13" steelies w/ caps & tires weigh 22 pounds each

and your 17" setup weighs 38 pounds each -- thats 16 pounds per corner or 64 pounds total of extra rotating mass.

Multiply that x 10 so... 640 pounds extra to accelerate.

That's like 8 - 80lb salt bags in the trunk - OUCH!

Don't forget, your 13" tires were probably 175mm wide. The 17" are what? 225mm? 

LOTS more rolling resistance and more frontal wind resistance to go with that extra weight.

But yes, they LOOK COOL. That might be worth a few MPGs.


BTW, I agree about the O2 sensor. If you're totally broke, take out the old one & clean it off with carb cleaner. It might help for a while.


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*More on O2 sensor for '92 XE*

I've done this replacement, and here's what I learned:

Before you attempt the job, you need:

1. A new sensor. I bought the Bosch model made specifically for this car--slightly more expensive than the Bosch universal (like 4 bucks) but well worth it, I believe. Mine is a single-wire sensor (meaning that the exhaust gases heat the sensor to operating temperature). Maybe California models had multiple wires, but the single-wire is what I got; it was about $35.

2. A sensor extraction tool: basically a deep-well (like about 4" deep) 6-point socket with a slot cut up the side so you don't ruin the wire's connection. This cost me about 6 bucks.

3. Some anti-seize compound (viscous gray goo sold in foil packets--maybe 3 bucks.

You have to run the engine up to operating temperature before you break the old sensor loose. Try it cold & you may literally break the sensor or the drilled fitting in the manifold. So easy does it; wear a nice thick pair of gloves (don't burn yourself) & make sure that all the force you apply rotates the old sensor counterclockwise (no lateral pressure).

You get the old sensor loose & have a glass of iced tea while the mother cools down. Then put a minimal amount of anti-seize on the threads of the new sensor (just enough to cover the threads). Do NOT get any anti-seize on the louvers that allow gases into the bulb on the sensor; if you do, it's probably ruined.

Start screwing the new sensor in by hand. Get it all the way down, then snug it up with the extraction socket. Don't put a whole lot of torque on it unless you're anxious to fir a new manifold.

I had about 6" of extra wire on the sensor. Bosch suggests that you loop it back & use a wire tie on it (someplace where it won't make direct contact with all those exhaust-hot pieces & melt). Me, I cut the extra wire to fit, wrapped it with Teflon tape & plugged 'er in.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Nothing like a good tune-up to get back some lost mpgs. As for the 02 sensor, if your car has over 75k miles on the original one i would replace that too. I paid $35 for my bosch 02 sensor with oem connector from autozone...


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

How many gallons does a B13 gas tank hold?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

13.2 gallons...


----------



## packerfan3001 (Dec 11, 2004)

93 sentra xe 262,000 miles 32 highway, ? on city


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

On my 93 I get around 28 around town. In the spring or fall can get over 30 around town if I take it easy on the gas. Highway just got 33 mpg with some pretty big hills. Lower 20's taking short trips in the winter.

Besides an O2 sensor, NGK plugs, and air filter, may be good to check other parts/or change them like:

Cap, rotor, PCV, and check the plug wires. I had 2 sets short out. Also, clean the throttle body. I also like to change the fuel filter when doing a tune-up. May not increase gas mileage, but good insurance for injectors and fuel pump. These ^are things I do at 30,000 miles. If fuel economy is still way down, check the timing. I had mine checked at the dealership and mine was fine. Since the car is running great at 170,000 miles, I have not checked the timing for years. Keeping the correct air pressure in the tires helps, and not having a lead foot helps. But, what is the fun in having a Sentra if you cannot floor it now and then? :thumbup:


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

While you are replaceing the O2 replace the Coolant Temp Sensor it is the one for the computer not the gauge. If that is bad it will make your car run rich when I got my 87 it got like 20 miles to the gallon and it had a new O2 I replaced the CTS and it got better 25mpg but the termostat was stuck wide open once I changed that I now get 30+mpg to a tank full that is a mix of city and highway my wife get way better go figure


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

NoReason said:


> My 1993 SE-R gets 26 city... if I go on the freeway for 1/2 of it it's about 30-32... It has the original motor w/165k mi.... and I deliver pizzas...


how in gods name can you get 26 city? i get 22 tops.


----------



## BrookShadowRC (Jul 18, 2004)

*91 Sentra E*

Well then I guess I'm lucky then. Right now I calculate that I'm getting around 32-35 in the city, (350 +/- per tank) and close to 45mpg on the highway. (Houston to Dallas and back on one full tank = 500 plus miles)

Since I have owned the Sentra, I have new clutch, tune up, switched to Mobil 1 synthetic oil, and replaced air filter. (K&N next) 

The goal for 2005 is to get closer to 40 mpg in daily driving to and from work, and make it to Dallas and back and have at least 1/4 tank left over. 

Not too bad for a car that cost me $100.00.

Have a great Christmas,
Ron


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Check this thread out if you're interested in getting better gas mileage in your SR20.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=18966&highlight=Gas+Mileage

I've done 2 swaps in the Se-r that I have and since then I've removed the A/C and the emissions(emissions on your car is like eating your on crap because there is still nutritional value in it) Now on the highway I get around 35mpg.


----------

